# Ingarsby Tunnel, Leicestershire-Sept '12



## King Mongoose (Mar 18, 2013)

Located just off covert lane coming away from Scraptoft on the outskirts of Leicester, is the Ingarsby Tunnel (also known as the Thurnby Tunnel). This was on the Great Northern Line. It is filled in at the North entrance and the south entrance has a 4-5mm sheet of metal, but someone has cut a hole in one corner with, looking at the cutting area, what was a welder. There is an air shaft half way along.
Just 200 yards from the south portal is an Aquaduct that was built to divert a stream going through the planned route of the line when constructed.
Explored with The Wombat.

(1)






(2)





(3)





(4)





(5)





(6)





(7)





(8)





(9)





(10)





(11)





(12)





(13)





(14)





(15)





(16)





(17)










Cheers for looking​


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice one!!


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 18, 2013)

this was my play ground as a kid as i grow up in Thurnby village just down the road back then it wa all open at the front end but it was so scary lol will be taking my boy up there soon as the weather pics up great upload thanks


----------

